# Xúc nhanh tủ bảo quản rượu tại khách sạn 2001



## Dung Thủy (9/8/21)

Xúc nhanh tủ bảo quản rượu tại khách sạn 2001
1. Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC65B
Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC65B là sự lựa chọn không tồi để bảo quản được hương vị thơm ngon tự nhiên của rượu vang.

•    Các ngăn tủ rượu Malloca bằng gỗ với cạnh viền inox và hệ thống ray trượt 3 tầng cao cấp
•    Cửa kính 3 lớp chống tia UV
•    Khung cửa và tay năm inox cao cấp
•    Tủ ướp rượu hiện đại giúp bảo quản rượu vang và các loại đồ uống, bánh kẹo, trái cây với điều kiện tiêu chuẩn
2. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA165T
Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA165T – Chính Hãng là sự kết hợp giữa thiết kế thanh lịch và tính năng lưu trữ tối đa.

•    Thiết kế thép không gỉ (inox) liền mạch sang trọng của tủ ướp rượu vang Kadeka là sự lựa chọn lí tưởng cho không gian bày trí nội thất, Và hệ thống lưu giữ hoàn hảo cho các loại rượu vang hảo hạng trong bộ sưu tập rượu vang của bạn.
•    Thiết kế tủ ướp rượu khách sạn là kệ cứng cáp cung cấp một không gian lưu trữ thỏa mái cho bộ sưu tập rượu vang của bạn.
3. Tủ ướp rượu vang Brandt CAV50B
Tủ rượu Brandt CAV80X được sản xuất từ nước Pháp với công nghệ tiên tiến cẩn thận đến từng chi tiết, được bảo hành 3 năm từ nhà sản xuất.

•    Được tính toán và thông qua nhiều thử nghiệm nhà sản xuất đã quyết định lựa chọn chất liệu thép chống gỉ sơn tĩnh điện để làm chất liệu bọc ngoài của sản phẩm này.
•    Bên trong tủ rượu Brandt CAV80X được thiết kế bằng các giá đỡ bằng gỗ chống mục được chia thành nhiều giá đỡ để bạn có thể dễ dàng xếp chai rượu vào các giá đỡ mà không lo chúng bị va chạm vào nhau.
4. Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC180BG
Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC180BG là loại tủ bảo quản cao cấp với sức chứa lên đến 154 chai cùng thiết kế độc đáo.

•    Tủ bảo quản rượu tại khách sạn này có dung tích: 379L
•    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



•    Công suất: 160W
•    Điện áp: 220-240V~50/60Hz
•    Kích thước : W tủ ướp rượu chung cư 595 x D710 x H1720mm




5. Tủ ướp rượu vang tủ bảo quản rượu hiện đại Alaska JC-48
Tủ ướp rượu vang Alaska JC-48 là 1 sản phẩm được ưa chuộng nhiều nhất, với thiết kế bắt mắt, sang trọng, tinh tế, công nghệ hiện đại, chất liệu cao cấp giúp bảo quản rượu vang 1 cách tốt nhất.


----------

